# cpt for layered separation of the musculature



## carol52 (Jan 26, 2011)

OP note states:  The hernia sac was excised.  Bilateral retrorectus planes were established and primary posterior  rectus sheath repair was done.  Because of the large fascial defect, I performed layer separation of the musculature lateral to the rectus border.  This allowed relaxation of the posterior rectus sheath to  come to the midline for primary closure in the midline.    
 Can someone help me with a CPT code for this procedure.  Thanks 
I'm thinking 15734


----------



## vkratzer (Feb 9, 2011)

We use 15734 as well.

V. Kratzer, CPC


----------



## MEZIESKY (Feb 11, 2011)

Yes I agree, we use that code also.
meziesky


----------

